# Cichlid ID Please



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the best pic I can get of them.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

That can't possibly be the best picture you can get. There's no way anybody is going to be able to tell you what you have from a blurry picture taken 5 feet away from the aquarium.


----------

